# Starting my first job. So nervous. Don't know what to expect.



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

I was recently hired at a fast food place. The one with the happy meals. I have never had a job or done much related to food service. Apparently I will be started on cash register. I have never used a cash register. Is it easy to learn? I'm not good at math but I know I have a lot of endurance. I'm also scared i'm going to come off as quiet and awkward. I thought this would be a new step in conquering social anxiety but I know it may be painful. Any advice?


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

It will be nerve-wracking at first but you'll get the hang of it in time. Don't get too upset if you make a mistake here and there as it happens to everyone and I can guarantee the people you'll be working with have done/seen it all before. Try not to take any negative interactions with customers personally as you'll deal with all kinds of people and the ones who cause problems probably have bigger issues than you do. Stay positive and put forth your best effort and you'll be ahead of the curve compared to many others.

Always keep in mind that this is just a first step and you'll have better opportunities in the future once you've put in a bit of time. Everyone has their humble beginnings in the work world but you'll learn a lot about yourself and just what it means to be "employed" while you're doing this.

Oh, and don't treat your money like it's disposable. It may not seem important while you're young and living at home but learning how to be responsible and save money can provide an enormous amount of peace of mind and flexibility in life. That's one thing I really wish someone had stressed to me early on.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations. This is definitely a great first step in getting over SA. You'll be constantly able to test out talking to people and practicing your social skills. You'll get to know people and their lives and see you don't have anything to feel inadequate about compared to them.


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you! You two made me feel a llot better! I find people very interesting and im sure ill come across some having bad days but I have to pay attention to the nice ones. Im still scared and haveno idea how to work a cash register


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

So it turned out to be even more difficult than I expected. They started me off on the headset for the drive thru. I kept mishearing people. I cant tell if it was because I cant hear well or my anxiety makes me afraid of noot hearing things and it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy. Someone had to stay at my side for 5 hours and I felt bad for her because she had to deal with me and im a really slow learner. They kept saying I look nervous and it didnt help. Terrified to go back tommorow but I want to see this through,. Im scared I came off as an idiot


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

You didn't come off as an idiot. I've managed fast food restaurants and the drive-thru can be nerve-wracking for even seasoned employees. It's impressive that you worked it for your first day. Give yourself a pat on the back. In time, you'll develop a rhythm and it'll get less stressful. Keep at it.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

First off, congratulations c: for getting the job and sticking with it
I think that being anxious about doing a good job signals good intentions. Of course you don't want to fail, and as you get more comfortable, you will thrive, and your successes will translate into happiness for the customer. 
It may have to do with being baby-faced and working in a less time-pressed industry, but I'm sooo thankful that 90% of the time when I admit that I'm having trouble with an reservation and apologize, the customer is patient and even reassuring. Of course not so much with females or people on lunch breaks, but they're few and far between.


----------

